# Favorite Petit Corona



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

don't say "I love to smoke IHTs petit corona."

there's so many, so i'll try to keep it to the poll max of 10.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

i really love the boli pc.. i tend to enjoy mostly all boli's as a matter of fact


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

SLR PC's have yet to dissapoint..... great IMO.



XXX


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

LasciviousXXX said:


> SLR PC's have yet to dissapoint..... great IMO.


i should've bought 3 cabs when i had the chance... near impossible to find now.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah..... I've been on the waiting list for a cab since about Feb from a certain vendor.... bleh.

Oh well, they keep making dress boxes and I'll keep buying 'em LOL


XXX


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

I'll just keep my mouth shut and vote....

...Ok with you, Ethel?


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

I dig the Monte 4's , but man I really love those JL Petite Coronas......yummy!


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

The Boli PC from Klugs was to die for, saving up for a box. Would already have it if I wasnt shelling out 400 for a lil bitty vacation trip. I wish it was going to be 400, thats what I tell myself but its going to be like 500-600.


Buh-bye Boli's for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

The boli PC is king in my book. 2nd goes to the Punch RS 12.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

voted pl pc


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Boli PC all the way!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Monte 4 all the way. Great little cigar..


----------



## p_funk (Mar 8, 2005)

I voted for the Monte#4 with the pl pc a very close second.


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Boli, definitely Boli


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I've only had a few on this list. The Cohiba Sig II is very yummy, but I've only had a couple of them so it's not a particularly representative sample. And because they cost so darned much, I have to ding them a few points.

The Monte #4 is a good smoke, but if I were looking at picking up a box, some of the other brands trump it. The PL PC is one that I've had and not been impressed with. Then I had a couple that I absolutely loved so I'm starting to be won over to them.

The Boli PC is incredible. I've not had a bad one yet. The RC's, CJ's and CE's are all great as well, which leads me to think I just might be a Bolivar ho. So out of what I've tried I would go with the Boli.


----------



## KraZieMaN55 (Oct 2, 2005)

Kind of hard to compare considering I only smoked one on the listing.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I went with the Monte#4. I love these things, but this is the second post I've read today praising the Boli PC...I must find one of these things to try.

T


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

I haven't found any of these that I dislike but the Boli's I have are all butt kickers. In a close second is the PL PC.

I have to say that IHT and Coppertop are the ones that forced most of these little guys down my throat. Okay, well maybe they didn't exactly force them but were the two people responsible for introducing them to me.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

No question, hands down, Boli is a great "go to" smoke!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

The Boli PC is my fav from this group.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

PLPC....can't beat them IMHO


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

IHT said:


> don't say "I love to smoke IHTs petit corona."


Wouldn't that be a TPC? :tg


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

A Monte4 from a good batch still can't be beat (IMHO)!!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

This was the easiest choice of the bunch for me: Boli all the way.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

I've only had the boli so I picked that one
heh


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Other

H Upmann #4 are my fav

Then PLPC and Boli......are both a very close second.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

I think im opposite of everyone else. I like the Bolivar PC, with the PLPC a real close second...


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Hoyo Depute or Hoyo du Prince... (The best buy I ever did!)

From the list: Definately Bolivar Petit Corona... (This decision was made when I smoked a Por Larranaga Petit Corona, that wasnt bad...)


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Boli all the way. Nothing else comes close.


----------



## SuperT (Oct 19, 2005)

Voted for the BPC although I love the MC4 and PLPC. But there's something about that Boli profile that just gets me. . . Also love the Cosaco, but I don't think it's technically a PC.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

IHT said:


> don't say "I love to smoke IHTs petit corona."
> 
> there's so many, so i'll try to keep it to the poll max of 10.


...
Damn that was what I was gonna say. :bx 
Well I will go with the Boli.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

It's ALL about the Boli


----------



## Todd (Dec 11, 2004)

gotta be the plpc for me.....


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

I am a fan of the Bolivar PC - have a few in my Humi - I also like to keep some of the Montecristos around too. :w


----------



## KraZieMaN55 (Oct 2, 2005)

I finally tried a Boli PC and it's a really nice smoke. Take into the price compared to Siglo II, I would place the Boli PC in front of the Siglo II but do feel they both are equal in terms of pleasure.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Tied for JLPC and Siglo I


----------

